# Men in my Life



## Calliope (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## anicole (Aug 8, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL Boys!  They look so much alike!


----------



## Alison (Aug 8, 2005)

Great photos. I really love the 2nd one, that's a special moment


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 8, 2005)

great shots linda....
your very lucky... the guys are just beautiful....all of them... looks like ya'll had a fun day...love the last shot..makes me think of my little heathern at that age...bringing a little tiny flower in his hand to me...

thanks for sharing... i sure have missed seeing your family shots...you have a great eye for candid portraits.....


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 8, 2005)

Now that's a beautiful group of guys!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 8, 2005)

never been called beautiful before ldman: thank you :greenpbl:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 8, 2005)

Very handsome lads!!  And great shots too!!


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

The top one cracks me up! That should be your avatar, Johnny. Nice work, Linda! :thumbup: I agree the second one is awfully sweet.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 9, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> never been called beautiful before



Well...  I wouldn't get too used to it.

Great stuff!


----------



## Calliope (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  They are all use to me snapping pics of them - I want to capture every moment of their life.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, your "big boy" doesn't mind because he knows about the beauty of photography (see first picture) and the little boys STILL don't mind... this may well change in the future, so capture as many lovely moments NOW as you can. (Though they are boys... seems like the GIRLS get soooooo self-conscious by the time they are 11 or 12...).

Lovely to see your family. I enjoy each and every photo of the three.
And your "big boy" IS handsome!!!


----------



## John E. (Aug 13, 2005)

You do have a talent for capturing the moment, wonderful photo's most espeacially the 2nd one.


----------

